# The Dreaded Intake Gasket



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok - so my 95 Altima is running terrible - it will not take off from a start - there is no power there - it also idles rough and backfires. I just did a full tune up and I am almost certain my intake gasket is leaking - is there anything else I should take care of while I have this manifold off - I know it is a big job and would only like to do this once.:balls:


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Did you have the OBD scanned or not? If you spray carb cleaner around he intake manifold and the idle quiets down then you have a leak. Have fun

Frank


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

I did scan the computer - the only code I had was for a bad knock sensor - which I took care of and now it is clean of any codes. I just did a tune up (Cap, Rotor, Wires, and Plugs) and that didn't help also a new O2 sensor. I suppose I will go out and buy some carb cleaner to know for sure - my 95 just hit 171,000 miles so I know she needs some love. Just something to make it run better until the end of the summer - hopefully my new motor will be ready by then


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

You car's mileage is just about when a leak will occur. Also check the distributor for oil

Frank


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok so I started the teardown today - I drove my car to Chicago last night and it drove like crap - No power at all and when I got home my exhaust manifold was glowing red - Yaay. So I got halfway into the upper Manifold - I didn't feel like crawling under the car before work - so I will deal with the lower Collector tomorrow - I sure hope this is the problem this job is a bitch, but I can't see anything else wrong.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

best of luck.... Its a bear of a job, thankfully I never had to do it.
How's the traffic in Chicago same as Boston?


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Not much traffic when you cruise at 10 at night - but runnin a sick Altima on the freeway is not a good idea.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> You car's mileage is just about when a leak will occur. Also check the distributor for oil
> 
> Frank



Oh no!! My '94 odometer just turned over to 178K! I guess I can expect to have the gasket go at any time now. I have a rare arthritic type disease which makes it very painful for me to do any major work under the hood, so how much does a shop usually charge for that job? 

How common is the gasket leak on '94 Alties anyway? I have been thinking about selling mine and buying a later model used Alty, and I don't want to spend a lot on this one so maybe this is a good time to go ahead and sell if the gasket leak is almost a sure thing..


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

I don't know how much a shop will charge you, but I'll do it for around 200-250$ plus parts.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I'm3rd said:


> Oh no!! My '94 odometer just turned over to 178K! I guess I can expect to have the gasket go at any time now. I have a rare arthritic type disease which makes it very painful for me to do any major work under the hood, so how much does a shop usually charge for that job?
> 
> How common is the gasket leak on '94 Alties anyway? I have been thinking about selling mine and buying a later model used Alty, and I don't want to spend a lot on this one so maybe this is a good time to go ahead and sell if the gasket leak is almost a sure thing..



$500-600 for the job. Very common problem.


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just an update here guys. I have ended up rebuilding my entire block - I might as well while the head is off and in the machine shop getting rebuilt. One note here is that the Haynes manual isn't to specific in this area - but for me - the cylinder head had to come off to remove the intake - is that the case? I don't know - I am very mechanically inclined, but found that there was no other way to remove the lower collector in the vehicle. Anyway - I am on my way towards a new motor - yaay.:givebeer:


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

No, you can leave the head installed to remove the intake gasket. You don't even to remove it to replace the lower gasket.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

I am currently undertaking this job over at nissanclub.com. Check it out,

My Intake Gasket Replacement - Nissanclub.com Nissan Enthusiast Forums


----------

